# Starting A Nano Reef



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

So today at my LFS during my usual arguement with the guy about selling fish to owners of uncycled tanks (we have a strange relationship







) I spotted a nano tank he has set up. It runs SW got a skimmer airpump heated all concealed and it looked pretty cool. After talking to him about it, he suggested I find roughly 1kg of live rock first, and he'll give my seed material and water for it. It has a small led light so he suggested only mushroom corals and smalled low light corrals. I'd really like a clown fish and maybe a cleaner shrimp or two. Can't remember the size of the thing, it was tiny though.
Any suggestions on what to look out for, I've never had a SW tank before and am aware that a small tank will be difficult to maintain water params. 
The LFS also said for water changes I could get ready made SW from him weekly for water changes.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dymax IQ3, fluval chi...?

I think you may be talking dymax. The LED with it isn't the best but may work for some shrooms. If you want more a nice par30 bulb would be great. That said it could be 200-300$ to setup the tank nice. If you havn't done sw before I'd suggest at least 5-10g. If you are talking about the dymax the tank can only hold something like a clown goby or some shrimp. You would also need RO water for topoffs. An ATO would make this easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Cluster, the guy said tank + skimmer filter and stuff is $90. I forgot the brand, but I remember it said nano something, can't remember what. I'll check out another place I know, the guy who runs the store knows me too, so he doesn't play the I'm ripping you off card when I ask questions.
As far as RO water, I don't have an RO system, and to be honest I'm not looking to shell out around $150 for a system to run a $90 tank. I do have a regular filter that makes tap water safe to drink, yet it's pH is 7.6 compared to the normal 8.0 out the tap. KH is 4, GH is 8 yet the water is soft, I have no clue why this is.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would start reading everything you can about saltwater, and learn the basics... Saltwater is similar to fresh in some ways, but SO different in other aspects. You need to kinda start with a fresh mind and not directly link the two. Knowing everything you can will help save money (this hobby isnt cheap) and lots of problems down the road.

You can buy RO/DI water from lots of places by the gallon and mix your own salt... The LFS suggested buying it from him because he can tax you. You DO NOT want to use tap water, regardless of a drinking water filter or well water source etc. Its a common mistake and it will lead to nothing but problems down the road like algae you cant control, and other serious problems that will make the tank less enjoyable for you. The idea is to start with pure 0 TDS water, and let your salt mix replace the things you need and can test and control (Calcium, magnesium, etc) while providing no phosphates or heavy metals (copper will kill almost any invert or coral). You should always have emergency water (salt and fresh) on hand incase you need to do a water change or some problem comes up.

Nano tanks arent really my thing, and they can be a bit more of a challenge and require daily attention. Water will evaporate and your specific gravity (salinity) will change more quickly than a large tank, and pollutants or poisions can quickly saturate a small volume of water. You will have to be routine with top-offs, and keep a close eye on things.

As for the rock thing, absolutely buy dry base rock and seed it with a small piece as your tank cycles. You already know a fish isnt the best way to cycle a tank, and a piece of shrimp will work just fine to kick things in gear.

Somebody is always around here, so ask if you have any problems or questions!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Cheers guys. When I get closer to the purchase, most likely this week, I'll post up all the specs of the equipment and tank, so if anything is missing or not good enough you lot can direct me in the right direction.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Traveller said:


> Thanks for your reply Cluster, the guy said tank + skimmer filter and stuff is $90.Google dymax iq3 and tell us if that is the tank. It has a surface skimmer but not an actual skimmer I forgot the brand, but I remember it said nano something,nanocube? They are around 6g plus I beleive. The tanksize is important especially for a first sw tank. can't remember what. I'll check out another place I know, the guy who runs the store knows me too, so he doesn't play the I'm ripping you off card when I ask questions.
> As far as RO water, I don't have an RO system, and to be honest I'm not looking to shell out around $150 for a system to run a $90 tank. I do have a regular filter that makes tap water safe to drink, yet it's pH is 7.6 compared to the normal 8.0 out the tap. KH is 4, GH is 8 yet the water is soft, I have no clue why this is.


Don't use tap water. For small tanks you can buy RO water 5g at a time for a couple bucks a jug. In the long run buying your own salt, water, refractometer/hydrometer will probably be cheaper in the long run.

Personally I don't like most dry rock but if you do get dry rock I would get dry rock that was formally live though you may have some dieoff.

If you can get us the tank that will be a great starting point on what we would do from there


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

What egir said









investing in an ro/di system would be well worth it too. easier than going back and forth to the lfs system onces a week to get the ro water.

do some reading and ask questions. you might find that you would like to go with a slightly larger setup.

also a big question is if you want to go fishonly w/ lr or reef.


----------

